# Anxiety and Panic Disorder



## lacycat (Apr 20, 2012)

I have sever anxiety, panic disorder, and a few other issues that I am new to and am dealing with the best I can. My husband is supportive about 1/4 of the time. The rest of the time, it is like he just doesn't care. 

Because of the severity of the anxiety and panic attacks I had my psychiatrist fill out some forms for hubby's job. The forms let him leave early, or stay home from work if I need him...I am starting to feel as if he is just using my problems as a way to get out of going to work. There have been numerous times when he is tired or just doesn't want to go in. So he has called in under the LOA and stayed home. These have been times when I am doing ok and don't need to be babysitted. 

Then there have also been several times that I have been having a major panic attack and he won't come home. He always tells me I'll be home as soon as I'm done, I dont' have much left to do. Then he will come home 2 or 3 hours after his sift has ended. He did this again to me last night and I couldn't take it, I had to call my mother. She came over and took me to her house. Then around 9 my husband calls wanting to know where I was at. I really wanted to tell him "Why should it matter. I needed you and couldn't care less". But, I was nice and bit my tounge. Then when we got home I was in an off mood because I didn't feel well and because of him. So he gets mad at me. 

The same basic thing has happened before. One of the attacks was bad enough I passed out and woke up about 3 hours later on the kitchen floor. He was supposed to be on his way home. He didn't show up until another 4 hrs after I had woken up. 

I feel as though he is using my problems. He won't talk to me about them. He just gets mad. I don't know what to do any more. I felt like a door mat before all of this started, now its just getting worse.


----------

